# Narrow gauge Locomotives wanted in 45mm gauge



## trainguy111 (Sep 7, 2010)

Here, we can discuss which narrow gauge prototypes we want in between the scales of 1:13.7 and 1:24. Note: this is an improved version of a topic I did before. Please don't delete. Here are mine:









Brookfield Zoo 2-4-2 no.242(Left)


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

You might have a chance at the last one. Bachmann has a habit of taking an On30 model and making it in Fn3 (e.g. 2-bay hopper) and vice versa (e.g. 4-6-0.)


----------

